# if you speak softly they're not going to hear you



## Charlie Parker

Je dis constamment à mes élèves de parler plus fort quand ils présentent leur petites pièces de théâtre. J'ai dit "parler bas," mais je pense que ce n'est pas le mot juste. Je propose :
_Si vous parlez doucement, ils ne vont pas vous entendre._
Çe vous semble bien ?


----------



## Reliure

_"Si vous parlez trop *bas*_"sounds good.
"Si vous ne parlez pas assez fort"
"Si vous ne portez pas suffisamment la voix"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Reliure. Tu m'as donné un bon choix de phrases (si l'on peut dire cela).


----------



## D.Ya

Les deux sont corrects mais "parler doucement/fort" est le plus courant.


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Les 2 premières suggestions de Reliure sont excellentes. Par contre, la troisième, très juste au plan technique, ne peut se dire aux élèves sans explications. La projection de la voix est une technique théâtrale qu'on peut expliquer très simplement: Parlez comme si vous vous adressiez à la dernière rangée de spectateurs au fond de la salle. Et toi, Charlie, tu iras te poster au fond de la salle pour vérifier si tu entends bien. Bon, je m'arrête avant qu'une modératrice ne le fasse.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Kitcitwapien. On dit exactement la même chose en anglais. On doit apprendre à projeter la voix comme si on s'adresse à des gens au fond de la salle.


----------



## Nicomon

D.Ya said:


> Les deux sont corrects mais "parler doucement/fort" est le plus courant.


 À tort ou à raison, j'ai plutôt tendance à associer « _parler doucement_ » à « _parler lentement ou sans brusquerie/avec gentillesse_ » soit le contraire de « _vite/ brutalement/durement »_. 

J'aurais dit comme Reliure : _trop bas / pas assez fort._ 

Autres idées :
- _Si vous n'élevez pas assez la voix / parlez à voix basse. _
_- Si vous chuchotez_.


----------



## janpol

"doucement" peut en effet avoir plusieurs sens = 1) bas, 2) lentement, ... 3) avec douceur, d'une voix douce


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> "doucement" peut en effet avoir plusieurs sens = 1) bas, 2) lentement, ... 3) avec douceur, d'une voix douce


 
Merci janpol. Quand j'entends doucement je pense d'abord au sens 3. 

Remarque : je n'ai pas pensé en suggérant « si vous n'élevez pas assez la voix » qu'au sens figuré, élever la voix peut aussi signifier :


> [Figuré]Exprimer haut et fort son désaccord; prendre position sur. Élever une plainte. Élever des protestations. Élever le ton. Élever la voix.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et janpol. Je crois avoir dit aux élèves : "Si on parle bas, ils ne vont pas entendre." et plus tard "Si on parle à une voix basse." Mais là je me suis demandé si quelqu'un comprendrait "une voix basse" comme celle d'un homme par opposition à la voix d'une femme.


----------



## D.Ya

Nicomon said:


> À tort ou à raison, j'ai plutôt tendance à associer « _parler doucement_ » à « _parler lentement ou sans brusquerie/avec gentillesse_ » soit le contraire de « _vite/ brutalement/durement »_.
> 
> J'aurais dit comme Reliure : _trop bas / pas assez fort._
> 
> Autres idées :
> - _Si vous n'élevez pas assez la voix / parlez à voix basse. _
> _- Si vous chuchotez_.


En France on dit plutot "parler doucement/fort. On peut dire "parler à voix basse/haute mais "parler bas/trop bas", j'ai un doute.... En tout cas je ne l'ai jamais dit et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir déjà entendu...

Dans ce contexte, je dirais simplement aux enfant: "parlez bien fort"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci D.Ya.


----------



## janpol

CITATION : "une voix basse" comme celle d'un homme par opposition à la voix d'une femme. (Ch. Parker)
On parle plutôt de la voix grave des hommes et de la voix normalement plus aiguë des femmes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci janpol. Je comprends.


----------



## Nicomon

D.Ya said:


> En France on dit plutot "parler doucement/fort. On peut dire "parler à voix basse/haute mais "parler bas/trop bas", j'ai un doute.... En tout cas je ne l'ai jamais dit et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir déjà entendu...


 _Parler doucement_ se dit au Québec aussi. Et je serais étonnée (puisque Reliure l'a elle-même suggéré) que _parler (tout) bas_ ne se dise pas en France.

Extrait du TLFI


> *3.* [La réf. est une hiérarchie comportant des degrés d'intensité]
> *a)* _MUS._ [En parlant de sons] _Chanter (trop) bas._ Sur un ton (trop) grave.
> *b)* _Usuel._ _À voix basse._ D'une voix faible. _Dire (tout, si) bas, *parler (tout) bas*, répéter tout bas, prononcer (tout) bas, demander (tout) bas, sangloter tout bas_ :


 
Ce que j'écris sur le forum n'engage que moi. Or dans ma petite tête - et je sais que je me répète - _doucement_, est d'abord synonyme de _gentiment/calmement_.

Si je veux que quelqu'un hausse le volume, je lui dirai : 
_- Peux tu parler plus fort, je suis un peu dure de la feuille. _
_- Tu parles tout bas, et je n'entends rien. _

S'il parle trop fort, je lui dirai : 
_- Peux-tu parler moins fort / baisser un peu le ton; je ne suis pas sourde._


D.Ya said:


> Dans ce contexte, je dirais simplement aux enfant: "parlez bien fort"


  Bien d'accord. Mais si j'avais à le traduire vers l'anglais, ce ne serait pas le titre du fil : "if you speak softly"


----------



## D.Ya

Nicomon said:


> _Parler doucement_ se dit au Québec aussi. Et je serais étonnée (puisque Reliure l'a elle-même suggéré) que _parler (tout) bas_ ne se dise pas en France.
> 
> Extrait du TLFI
> 
> Ce que j'écris sur le forum n'engage que moi. Or dans ma petite tête - et je sais que je me répète - _doucement_, est d'abord synonyme de _gentiment/calmement_.
> 
> Si je veux que quelqu'un hausse le volume, je lui dirai :
> _- Peux tu parler plus fort, je suis un peu dure de la feuille. _
> _- Tu parles tout bas, et je n'entends rien. _


On va mettre ce petit désaccord sur le compte des petites différences entre Français et Québécois. Selon moi, "rouler doucement" ne veut pas dire "rouler gentiment/calmement". "Gentiment" = "avec gentillesse", "calmement" = "avec calme", et "doucement" = "avec douceur". "Doucement" n'est pas d'abord synonyme de gentiment/calmement, ces trois mots ont, pour moi, des sens différents même si dans certains cas, ils peuvent être synonymes.

Bon après tout ça, j'espère seulement que les enfants seront entendus jusqu'au dernier rang


----------



## Nicomon

Qu'on me comprenne bien... je ne suis pas en complet désaccord, et les dicos non plus. C'est quand « _doucement_ » est jumelé à « _parler_ » que moi (ce qui ne veut pas dire que soit le cas de tous les Québécois ) je pense d'abord au sens 3 (c.-à-d. avec douceur - antonyme de brusquerie/rudesse).

Par exemple : _Parlez-lui doucement pour le rassurer, bordez-le à nouveau et quittez la chambre_.





> 1. Avec peu d’intensité, d’énergie; faiblement, légèrement. Parler, chanter doucement. Éclairer doucement. Se balancer doucement. Venter doucement.
> 2. Sans hâte; tranquillement. Rouler doucement. Marcher tout doucement vers la plage.
> 3. Avec gentillesse, sans brusquerie. Réprimander, expliquer doucement.


 Et on me corrigera si me trompe, mais il me semble qu'en anglais aussi "to speak softly" peut avoir ce sens. _Softly spoken = à la voix douce. _
Or ça, pour moi ce n'est pas l'équivalent de « _voix basse_ » ou « _parler tout bas_. » 





> Qui a une faible intensité, une faible fréquence. Basse pression. Appareil à basse fréquence. Son bas. Note basse. *Voix basse*.


 Voilà.  Eh oui, je suis très têtue. 

Je reviens à ma suggestion à-demi sérieuse du début : _*Si tu chuchotes, on risque de ne pas t'entendre jusqu'au fond de la salle*. _


> Parler à voix basse, presque indistinctement. Elle chuchota pour ne pas se faire entendre du professeur.


----------



## D.Ya

Ce qui me fait penser à une "particularité" Quebécoise, c'est pour cela que j'ai parlé de différence, c'est l'expression "Tu parles tout bas _et je n'entends rien_". Si tu dis ça à un français, il comprendra mais ça lui fera bizarre. Après, je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas correct sur un plan littéraire mais à l'usage, il est plus courant de dire "parler doucement/fort" que "parler bas/haut".


----------



## Nicomon

En quelques mots... je dis simplement que pour moi le contraire de _fort_ n'est pas _doucement_. Et vice versa. 



> "*Parler Tout Bas*" (English: _"Speak Softly"_) is the third single by Alizée released in April 2001. It featured an instrumental rendition of the song in addition to Alizée's solo rendering.


 Alizée n'est pas québécoise, que je sache. 

*Edit :* l'extrait que j'ai mis au post # 15 (3 b) est tiré du TLFI. Alors « _parler tout bas_ » n'est peut-être pas usuel partout en France, mais apparemment... ça se dit. 
Quant à « _je n'entends rien_ »... je n'y vois pas là de québécisme, non plus. 

La combinaison des deux n'était qu'un exemple, peut-être mal inspiré.


----------



## D.Ya

Nicomon said:


> En quelques mots... je dis simplement que pour moi le contraire de _fort_ n'est pas _doucement_. Et vice versa.
> 
> Alizée n'est pas québécoise, que je sache.
> 
> *Edit :* l'extrait que j'ai mis au post # 15 (3 b) est tiré du TLFI. Alors « _parler tout bas_ » n'est peut-être pas usuel partout en France, mais apparemment... ça se dit.
> Quant à « _je n'entends rien_ »... je n'y vois pas là de québécisme, non plus.
> 
> La combinaison des deux n'était qu'un exemple, peut-être mal inspiré.


"Parler tout bas" n'a pas le sens que tu lui donnes. Le "quebecisme" n'est pas dans "je n'entends rien" mais dans la phrase complète. Tu peux dire "tu me parles tout bas" mais pas pour signifier à quelqu'un que tu l'entends mal ! Dans la chanson d'Alysée, c'est l'équivalent de "dire des mots doux, parler à l'oreille" etc... D'ailleurs, tu noteras qu'en dehors de la chanson d'Alysée, google ne propose aucune autre entrée avec "parler tout bas", essaie maintenant avec "parler doucement", tu verras ce qui est le plus couramment utilisé comme contraire de "parler fort".


----------



## berrac

"Parle plus bas car on pourrait bien nous entendre", c'est la version française de la chanson du Parrain. À mon sens, aucun doute, "parler bas" n'est pas seulement correct, en France comme au Québec et probablement aussi à Cotonou, c'est beaucoup plus approprié que "parler doucement". La douceur n'est pas indicatrice du seul volume sonore.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci berrac et Kitcit  

Je remets l'extrait du TLFI
*b)* _Usuel._ _*À voix basse*._ D'une voix faible. _Dire (tout, si) bas, *parler (tout) bas*, répéter tout bas, prononcer (tout) bas, demander (tout) bas, sangloter tout bas_ ...


----------



## berrac

D'accord dans les grandes lignes et sur les principes généraux, mais reconnaissons quand même qu'un prof dira plus naturellement à ses élèves "parlez plus fort" ou "plus haut" que "parlez moins doucement"!


----------



## D.Ya

berrac said:


> D'accord dans les grandes lignes et sur les principes généraux, mais reconnaissons quand même qu'un prof dira plus naturellement à ses élèves "parlez plus fort" ou "plus haut" que "parlez moins doucement"!


Tout à fait, pas plus qu'il ne dira "vous parlez tout bas" mais dans l'exemple proposé dans ce topic, il dira "si vous parlez doucement, ils ne vous entendront pas" ou autre variante, "si vous ne parlez pas assez fort, ils ne vous entendront pas".

Le point de désaccord concerne le contraire de "parler fort", pour les uns, c'est "parler (tout) bas", selon moi c'est "parler doucement". Qu'est ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## berrac

D.Ya said:


> Tout à fait, pas plus qu'il ne dira "vous parlez tout bas" "Tout bas", non, mais "trop bas" ?... mais dans l'exemple proposé dans ce topic, il dira "si vous parlez doucement, ils ne vous entendront pas" vraiment? Il manque la notion d'excès, non? "si vous parlez trop doucement"? ou autre variante, "si vous ne parlez pas assez fort, ils ne vous entendront pas".  C'est absolument ça qu'il dirait
> 
> Le point de désaccord concerne le contraire de "parler fort", pour les uns, c'est "parler (tout) bas", selon moi c'est "parler doucement". Qu'est ce que tu en penses ?



Comme souvent, l'usage commun n'est pas le meilleur. Parler doucement n'est pas incorrect, on l'entend couramment, mais je ne trouve pas que "parler bas" soit désuet. Évidemment, la référence au Parrain et Alizée était ringarde à souhait, et placer le "tout" là-dedans donne une touche de préciosité, mais "parler trop bas", "parler plus bas", "baisser la voix" ne provoquera pas forcément l'hilarité des cailleras du neuf-trois!


----------



## D.Ya

On a un peu perdu le fil de la discussion. La question de départ était:



Charlie Parker said:


> Je dis constamment à mes élèves de parler plus fort quand ils présentent leur petites pièces de théâtre. J'ai dit "parler bas," mais je pense que ce n'est pas le mot juste. Je propose :
> _*Si vous parlez doucement, ils ne vont pas vous entendre*._
> *Çe vous semble bien ?*


J'ai répondu:



D.Ya said:


> *Les deux sont corrects* mais "parler doucement/fort" est le plus *courant*.


Nicomon a répliqué:


Nicomon said:


> À tort ou à raison, *j'ai plutôt tendance à associer « parler doucement » à « parler lentement ou sans brusquerie/avec gentillesse » soit le contraire de « vite/ brutalement/durement ».*
> 
> J'aurais dit comme Reliure : _trop bas / pas assez fort._
> 
> Autres idées :
> - _Si vous n'élevez pas assez la voix / parlez à voix basse. _
> _- Si vous chuchotez_.


C'est là dessus que porte le désaccord.




> vraiment? Il manque la notion d'excès, non? "


Dans la question de départ, en français, il n'y a pas de notion d'excès, pas plus que dans le titre en anglais. On nous demande si "parler doucement" et "parler bas" sont corrects, je réponds oui, et donne mon avis sur celui qui est le plus couramment utilisé. On me repond que "parler doucement" n'est pas le contraire de "parler fort" 

Ce qui suit ne sont que des exmples qui nous éloignent du sujet initial.


----------



## Nicomon

D.Ya said:


> Tout à fait, pas plus qu'il ne dira "vous parlez tout bas" -


J'ai écrit que mon exemple était mal inspiré. Mais je dirais sans problème - et tant pis si ça fait de moi une mielleuse/précieuse/ringarde (à 56 ans, j'ai le droit ) 
Si tu parles tout bas/trop bas... on ne t'entendra pas au fond de la salle. Je ne dirais pas « parles bas » tout court.


> mais dans l'exemple proposé dans ce topic, il dira "si vous parlez doucement, ils ne vous entendront pas"


Ce n'est pas ce que je dirais... vous l'aurez compris.


> ou autre variante, "si vous ne parlez pas assez fort, ils ne vous entendront pas".


 Ça, oui... et je l'ai écrit aussi dès le début. C'était d'ailleurs la toute première suggestion (Reliure).



> Le point de désaccord concerne le contraire de "parler fort", pour les uns, c'est "parler (tout) bas"


 Ou trop bas/pas assez fort/à voix basse. Chuchoter - que j'ai suggéré en rigolant - serait le contraire de crier/hurler.

J'ajoute ceci pour ma cause (deux sources différentes) :

*- D'une voix retenue, faible : **Parler tout bas.* *Larousse*
- BAS, adverbe, signifie aussi D'un ton bas, sans élever la voix, ou Dans un ton bas. _Parler bas. Parler tout bas. Parlez plus bas, je vous prie,_ ou elliptiquement, _Plus bas. _



> Dans la question de départ, en français, il n'y a pas de notion d'excès, pas plus que dans le titre en anglais.


 À ce sujet - et là c'est la traductrice qui parle et non la Québécoise - dans le contexte de Charlie c'est : *Adv. softly* - *with low volume* 


> On me repond que "parler doucement" n'est pas le contraire de "parler fort"


 Et « on » maintient que dans son vocabulaire... ce ne l'est pas. 

À présent, Charlie choisira bien la solution qu'il préfère. Je souligne au passage qu'intuitivement, il avait d'abord dit à ses élèves « parler bas », avant de se poser la question et de la poser ensuite sur ce (long) fil... et que Reliure a suggéré _trop bas / pas assez fort_, sans mentionner _doucement._


----------



## janpol

CITATION : je serais étonnée (puisque Reliure l'a elle-même suggéré) que _parler (tout) bas_ ne se dise pas en France. (NICOMON)
Pour ma part, j'ai toujours entendu et j'entends encore "parler tout haut/bas". (par ex : "Il a le courage de dire tout haut ce que les autres pensent/disent tout bas")


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Spontanément, j'aurais dit comme Reliure « Si vous ne parlez pas assez fort...».
Ce n'est pas une proposition de traduction, mais juste pour que tu connaisses l'expression, on demande à quelqu'un de « parler à haute et intelligible voix » quand on veut que tous les sons qu'il émet soient perçus de tous. 


D.Ya said:


> [...] j'ai seulement donné un avis en tant que "natif"... Si j'avais su...


Et tu as bien fait, car ton avis vaut tous les autres.  Bienvenue à toi ! 

Effectivement Charlie habite au Canada et il apprécie particulièrement les expressions utilisées au Québec (mais pas que !). On commence à bien le connaître ici.


----------



## Reliure

Nicomon said:


> _Parler bas_ /_ plus bas / trop bas_ n'est *pas* ringard au Québec. Point à la ligne.


 
Ni dans les bibliothèques savoyardes (où on parle un dictionnaire à la main et sans doute dans la tête  , hihi!)
Personnellement je dis ça aux enfants quand ça dégénère un peu.
Eh, si! Il n'est pas mauvais de leur enseigner des tournures désuètes pour certains, à eux aussi ! 
Et quand ça ne suffit pas je dis : "taisez-vous!"

Mais ce n'est pas, là , ce que Charlie cherche à dire !


----------

